# Stethoscope Diaphragm Ring Coming Off



## OnceAnEMT (Sep 20, 2015)

Howdy folks. I have a decent little Littman Classic II SE that I've owned for a few years now and have had great success with. As I've been transitioning to a medical/rescuer role in special operations I have started carrying my stethoscope in a little bit more aggressive ways. Per recommendation from other rescuers, I first tried having the ears around my neck and the rest tucked into my shirt, but at the end of the evolution the diaphragm and ring were gone. Found the diaphragm but not the ring so I bought a $10 kit with both pieces. Put them back on, found myself in a cave a week later. This time, knowing I'd be prone crawling, I had it stuffed into a fanny pack. Worked great for hours and through the last evolution, then when I got home and rehabbed my gear I saw the ring and diaphragm popped off again (fortunately both inside the bag). Put it back on and played with it a little, and now notice it is kind of easy to take off. 

Does anyone ever have issues with this? Would adding some surrounding silicone (ring to base, nothing on or under the diaphragm) effect performance, or even make a difference? I just don't want to be replacing $10 pieces so often, and definitely don't want to be replacing $10 stethoscopes constantly. Open to suggestions. I just need it for blood pressure and decent breath sounds, not looking for valve complications in the cave. 

Thanks!


----------



## Shock (Sep 20, 2015)

So, my suggestion for you is to buy a separate new stethoscope for this purpose. Go with an MDF. MDF offers free life-time replacement parts (buds, bell, ring) and a life-time warranty on everything but the tubing. MDF's are also hand-crafted, which Littman cannot say. They're also cheaper than Littman. I started with a $50 Acoustica, and have had no issues with it. The medics I work with ask to use it frequently.

MDF also offers stethoscopes made out of titanium, if aluminum is proving to be too fragile.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion. Some team guys have brought up MDF in discussion, but I just never considered it because at the time I was happy with my Littmann. 

From looking at their lineup it seems the Acoustica and MD Ones are essentially the same design and structure, the only difference being increasing strength in metal as price goes up. I will give the Acoustica ($25, aluminum) a shot because the aluminum on my Littmann has never been a problem, just the darn ring holding the diaphragm. But hey, if the problem persists to the MDF, at least there are free parts (and looks like full set of replacement parts come with the initial purchase as well). 

Thanks again!


----------



## medicdan (Sep 21, 2015)

Another option is to send your scope back to Litmann for a refurb. They have a generous warranty - take a look at http://www.littmann.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/3M-Littmann/stethoscope/customer-service/. I've sent my scope back before, and they've cleaned, repaired and replaced parts, all for free.


----------



## Shock (Sep 22, 2015)

Love my acoustica! It amplifies subtle noises so well, and tunes out sirens and engines. It does come with a full set of replacement parts. Comfy fit too, and light weight for being around your neck for extended periods of time, such as at a fire rehab.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Dec 9, 2015)

So, unfortunately that remains any issue. The MDF rim pops off just as easy and putting this stuff back together in a cave is a nuisance. I e-mailed both Littmann and MDF looking for either a sleeve-like diaphragm ring (think Littmann's Bell Sleeve, but bigger), a product that wouldn't have this issue, or an idea of how to keep it on.

Anyone here have any ideas? I'm considering hot glue or some other adhesive to keep the ring on. Bad idea?


----------

